
Google's new AI-powered translation tool nearly identically to human translators - halfimmortal
http://qz.com/792621/googles-new-ai-powered-translation-tool-is-nearly-as-good-as-a-human-translator
======
Cozumel
Just tried it with my friends Facebook status (native Swedish speaker) it
still comes back as gibberish. It's like they don't even test this stuff
before pushing it to production.

